# Western cable hook up



## pushbronco (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a older conventional mount western where the cable's hook into the unite out on the electric motor/valve,and I have to take them apart to feed them threw my fire wall,and need to know the best was about going at it.Thank's.Heath


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I have found the best way to take the cables off is at the pump. It is fairly easy to do. Just make sure not to move the eccentrics too much. It can make for a difficult re-installation.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

And when you put it back together be sure to get the little covers sealed up real good. If you don't they will fill up with snow/ice and cause problems. I use a little silicone on the gasket to get a real good seal. I also put a bead of silicone around the cable where it enters the housing.


----------



## pushbronco (Aug 30, 2004)

Does anyone have pic.'s of how the cable's fit in?


----------

